# I need to grow a spine and "discipline" my Cats more...



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

I had very good intentions when I first got my kittens that I would not allow them to do certain things. That has all sort of fallen by the wayside though.  

They jump up on my kitchen table and sit there watching me prepare meals, they jump up on the coffee table in the living room, they scratch the hell out of the sides of our bed.They have also now taken to getting into my bathroom sink. I don't think there's an inch of my house that now isn't covered with cat hair (insert Gross smiley). I know that I shouldn't let them do these things really but it's so hard to scold them. I bought a spray bottle to squirt them with water to try and stop them from jumping up on the kitchen table but I can't bring myself to use it. They aren't really doing anything 'naughty' as such so I feel mean using it.

So am I the only one who is a total pushover when it comes to their Cats and allowing them to do things we know we really shouldn't?


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope, you're not the only one. I'm the same. It's my boyfriend who does all the punishing and scolding. He's not fast enough to reach for the spray bottle anyway, so it's normally just a short "No" - and that's it. I can't even bring myself to this. The truth is, I don't mind Loki sitting on the kitchen worktop and watching me prepare meals. I don't mind him getting in the bathtub. And I certainly don't mind him sleeping on my desk when I'm at the computer. And that's it, really.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't really mind either but feel like I should. Plus they try and get up on the table when people are eating so I feel like I need to nip it in the bud now.


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

I sort of mind it lol, and have kids as well... I wouldn't let the kids get away with some of that type of behaviour - ie crossing boundaries and it wouldn't go down well with them if I allowed the cat to! 

She is only a baby, but I have taught kittens before not to do certain things. I use the word no, and remove her from a room and close the door (with me still in the room) if she is doing something I do not want her to. Like scratching the sofa. I will say no and immediately remove her from it. With repetition she has realised that scratching it will get her removed... so she is stopping doing it so much. 
If I ever see cats on the worktop I would also say no, remove them and close the door on them. 
She also likes to climb to the top of my indoor washing rack, up the washing using claws to sit on the top of it. I find this the most irritating thing she could possibly do, it drives me insane that she uses my clothes that way, but she is only a kitten, its not her fault and its up to us to stop them doing things we do not like otherwise we will just be all irritated with them all the time. I also make her really like her own area by sitting and playing with her in it regularly.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

its entirely up to you how you look after your cats but a thing to remember is they can be persistant and you have to out persist them if you get my drift 

bracken used to go on the work tops when he was younger, i flicked water at him over and over until he got the message, now he only does it once in a blue moon and a quick 'off the tops !' in a stern voice usually gets him wrong


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mine have me wrapped round there paws too  I do spray them with a water pistol though if they jump on the bench or something


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

We all set out with good intentions on the discipline front! I do try and keep them off work benches but find most of their naughty behaviour enchanting and very funny,especially when I find one in my bed with his back turned to me so I don't see him

Water sprayers do work until they realise being chased by a water sprayer is quite fun really. And they get in the bath and sinks to provide us with photo opportunities, you do know that don't you? I spent a few days in the Uk last week and hubby had then trained to within an inch of their lives. Food times strictly adhered to.No cats in the bedroom etc.Of course that has all gone out the window since I came back and spoilt them rotten!

Izzie


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Banning them from the bedroom was the first thing I was going to do, but it's so lovely when they come into the room first thing. They are all purry and affectionate. I thinkm t's the only time they are truly happy to see me!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Don't fret 

Look upon cats on tabletops and around you as boosting your and any children's immune system.

You only got to worry if cat is ill or shows signs of worms or if you are pregnant or have treatments or an illness that affects your or a family member's immune system. Then you treat and take precautions.

As to pinching food off your dinner plate then I agree that is a big no-no because it is annoying and not really acceptable.


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

lol seems well all have spoilt them in one way or another  i tend to use the squirty bottle and works a treat but yes it is about perserverance, so after a battle with them jumping on worktop hey presto that stopped and not done it in months now  had to ban kitty from upstairs due to fact other week he did his wee on bed in spare room and only noticed when daughters friend went to stay and heard cry out when we spotted it so he banned at moment from bedrooms, they do seem to love the sink in the bathroom must be the taps when they drip  but keeps us amused


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

My kitten is doing really well with stopping going crazy over wanting to scratch my sofa every time she is near it. I keep removing her from the room gently and saying NO when she does it, and closing the door on her. Today she layed on it without scratching it once 

I felt really bad when I saw her sad little face tho!


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

awww they look at you in such a way that it tranfers all the guilt onto us


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

Kitten has not mastered the poker face yet. 
Walked into the kitchen earlier catching her totally unawares, and she had this look on her face of I DIDN'T DO IT! **** SHE CAUGHT ME. UH OH! although I am not quite sure what she was doing. Until I found that she had pinched some peas that my daughter had dropped on the carpet and was munching them/playing


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

My two were reasonably well behaved until my OH moved in. He started feeding them tit bits when we had dinner & that was a BIG mistake! I'm veggie & love my food so they didn't ever used to get anything from me. They couldn't believe their luck when they started getting big juicy bits of sausage, lamb chop, steak, etc from someone who is a total pushover! 
It got so bad that I used to have to sit with him while he finished his dinner like some sort of protection. I did suggest that we shut them out but he said he felt bad for them being excluded!!! :
They definitley rule the roost now. They don't even look guilty now when told off, they almost look up then just carry on scratching the sofa/cushion/carpet, etc as if I am merely an irritation rather than the boss.


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

lillylove said:


> Kitten has not mastered the poker face yet.
> Walked into the kitchen earlier catching her totally unawares, and she had this look on her face of I DIDN'T DO IT! **** SHE CAUGHT ME. UH OH! although I am not quite sure what she was doing. Until I found that she had pinched some peas that my daughter had dropped on the carpet and was munching them/playing


awwwww  they do know though when caught :thumbup:


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

With our first cat, and now with the kittens, I'm very strict with them if they're doing anything dangerous (chewing wires, trying to jump on the television etc) or expensive (ripping up the sofa). But with everything else I had good intentions and very rapidly gave up. Trying to stop them sitting next to me on the desk while I type just resulting in a constant battle where I'd put them on the floor and they'd be back within 20 seconds, repeat x 100. So I gave up. And it's fine


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I always have a water squirter to hand (keep it by the side of my chair), but I have only ever had to use it twice i think. Now if Rilly gets up somewhere she shouldn't be, I usually only have to pick it up and say "get down" in a stern voice and she does.

The hubby gets squirted more! When he is asleep he snores quite bad. I squirt him when he starts :lol: It's usually enough for him to stop long enough for me to get back to sleep.

OMG I'm such a meany :lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine get away with murder. I must be the only person to stand with one of those cat hair removal things up and down my blinds.

My male boy who came to us at 5/6 months does not jump at all! I know it may sound a bit strange but we have even tried to get him to jump up on our side in the kitchen but he will not do it. 

He was a bit scared when he came to us but is completely relaxed now but still will not jump!

I usually don't ever have them in the bedroom either but since Poppy has been in with her kittens, it's been fine, well except at the weekend when she was pawing my head but apart from that time, it's been fine. 

I will go back to the no cats in the bedroom rule though. My son is 6 years old and I still rarely have a whole night without him being up!


----------

